# Anyone one in London ?



## WeAreBeautiful (Jun 5, 2013)

Is there anyone in London I could meet up with 
Why you may ask ...
I need someone to talk to someone who understand what it's like I haven't got much friends who understand what I'm going through . 

Thanks guys i hope i here from you.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

WeAreBeautiful said:


> Is there anyone in London I could meet up with
> Why you may ask ...
> I need someone to talk to someone who understand what it's like I haven't got much friends who understand what I'm going through .
> 
> Thanks guys i hope i here from you.


I'm in London ATM, southwest London, tulse hill. I haven't been here long. Just a bit over a month. What part of London are you in?


----------



## BRhoades1987 (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm in haywards heath so not far xxx


----------



## alex1990 (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm in Maida Vale. x


----------

